# Just Diagnosed with Graves - And my doctor called my case "weird"



## hollywoodhaven (Apr 28, 2012)

Okay, so I went in and talked to the doctor today. In late March, I presented with high TSH but normal free T3 and T4. I was sent in for an ultrasound where they found several calcified nodules and was immediately scheduled for a RAIU, all within a month. The doctor was convinced that I was hypothyroid but when she got my RAIU back, the results indicated that my thyroid absorbed all of the iodine and did not show any presence of nodules at all. She now says that I have Graves and that I am hypo and hyperthyroid at the same time. (?!?)

I am on 25 mcg of levoxothrine and am being bumped up to 50 mcg for the next 5 weeks and will have bloodwork drawn to reassess. She wants to manage the hypo symptoms and then address hyper symptoms as they appear.

Meanwhile, I just feel plain awful.

Any thoughts, insight, or help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

I have Graves' and Hashimoto's and have been both hypo and hyper at the same time (that doesn't mean you have both, I'm just sharing). You might not have nodules, but you could have a very badly diseased thyroid.

I am assuming she has done a full thyroid panel, including antibioties? If so, please post the results including the ranges.

I'm sorry you are feeling so poorly. It sucks. It will take awhile to try and get this sorted as each time you take a thyroid replacement drug it takes six to eight weeks to get fully titrated into your system. In the meantime, be patient and you might want to document your symptoms to help your doctor. Is your doctor an endo? I found that my internal medicine doctor was good, but my endo is excellent.

Good luck! I know it is very frustrating and scary, but it will get better. It will just take some time.

:hugs:


----------



## hollywoodhaven (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks, Desertbloom. I appreciate the perspective.

She is a DO but is my very aggressive general practitioner. I have not been referred to an endo.

Labs: (I hope these are the right ones.)

TSH: 5.13 mcIntUnit/mL [.27-4.20]
Free T4 1.24 ng/dL [0.93-1.70]
T3, Free 2.31 pg/ml [2.30-4.20]

Ab 5 intl units/mL [<=34]
Antibody 11 int units/mL [<=115]


----------

